# Bunch low flybys



## sunny91 (Feb 15, 2008)

Sunny


----------



## wilbur1 (Feb 16, 2008)

Great vid sunny! some of those guys were movin


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 16, 2008)

My boys and I had a kick out of these, Sunny.


----------



## ccheese (Feb 16, 2008)

Good Vid, Sunny. Wonder where they scraped up the PBY ?

Charles


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## Thorlifter (Feb 16, 2008)

Comments:

1. Great music.

2. When they show the guy standing by the crop duster, nothing like getting a mouth full of weedkiller! ha ha

3. After the crop duster, what was the jet?


----------

